# Grumpy dog pics, post them here:



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Zero's look he gives me when he knows i am leaving for work:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

pouting...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bailey


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Grumpy Sway









Grumpy Stink Eye Tank









Grumpy Lugz


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

haha digging through my old photos i even found him grumpy as a baby (maybe 3 months). As i dug further i realized that 90% of my pictures he is a grump. I guess it is true that the dog emulates the owner (I am a grump). lol









sorry Zero for the nude baby photo....


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Duncan locked out of the kitchen while we painted and he was not very happy with us.. GRRRRR


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dude with that look I would never mess with Duncan. And Bedlam no matter what Lugz still looks really cute.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fury's grumpy face after being told to come inside


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Terribly unhappy...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Boomer's stink eye


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

Gracie is famous for her grumpy face. lol


----------



## nismo (Jul 31, 2008)

sometimes i think she hate her picture being taking, i get the leave me alone look alot..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If looks could kill! Baily got the attitude lol..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww these are the cutest pics!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

How's this one?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL here is the reaction I got after I got home from SC. Guess I can't go away for 3 days again.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Ms. Tweak getting a straight left from Lux when she was trying to sleep! [Edit] Now that I look at it, it's more Pissed-Off then grumpy, oh well.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The Chopper dog back in 2006. Not a happy camper in this shot.


----------

